# Boston Globe: AG candidates debate renewing death penalty



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*AG candidates debate renewing death penalty*
_Mattapan killings a hot-button topic_
By Alan Wirzbicki, Globe Staff | October 1, 2010

Yesterday's debate was a first for McKenna, a virtually unknown former prosecutor who made it onto the November ballot by mounting a successful write-in campaign for the Republican nomination, getting 27,711 votes. The 14-minute debate, televised on NECN, also touched on illegal immigration, public corruption, and gay marriage, though at times the two candidates struggled to paint sharp differences in how they would handle the job of the state's top law enforcement officer.

They did differ on Question 3, the ballot initiative that would roll back the state sales tax from 6.25 percent to 3 percent.

Coakley said she is opposed to the measure, while McKenna supports the cut, which could slash $2.5 billion from the state budget. He said he did not think the revenue loss would adversely affect law enforcement.
"I wouldn't support that measure if I thought it would endanger the people of Massachusetts,'' he said.

They both opposed allowing children of illegal immigrants to receive in-state tuition at public universities. But McKenna accused Coakley of being soft on illegal immigrants. He said he would back a new law requiring proof of citizenship to receive state benefits. "What we need to do in this Commonwealth is develop a consensus that it's wrong to be here illegally,'' he said.
​Click Here for the full article in the _Boston Globe._

More...


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Yawn......I think we all know that all the debates, studies, testimony and high profile murders (including the murder of a LEO) will do nothing to bring back the death penalty to this state....


----------

